# WW (Weight Watchers) and referral Code



## Spoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone here doing WW or have done/ think about doing WW? I have been doing it for about a month - have lost but its slow. I think that's more to do with my body than the plan. Lot of people on the app are combining it with low carb or findig it useful. If you're thinking of trying it out I have a referral code https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/uk/checkout/iaf/?iaftoken=96875B9700 we both get a free month.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Spoon 

We’ve had a few members over the years who have tired these sorts of groups (weight watchers, slimming world etc) 

As with many diabetes-food thing, different approaches suit different people. But yes, it’s important to be able to tweak the menus to suit the individual’s BG responses.

Hope it’s going well for you


----------



## CLARE291079... (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm type 2 diabetic diagnosed in July 2018. In April this year I decided to join Slimming world as my weight was getting out of control and diabetes was affecting my health. As of today(18th June) I've lost almost a stone(11lbs)  A long way to go but getting there. My medication has already been reduced, so going in the right direction.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 10, 2020)

Lockdown makes it hard though - just had a real blip of eating only comfort food as I felt so rotten. Everyone does it but of course it affects us diabetics more. Ho hum, carrying on with the WW!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 10, 2020)

I liked the original Weight Watchers, going back a bit there. Lost half a stone my first week then like everything else I gave up, I've no staying power! Keep going, it might be the regime for you with any luck.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 21, 2020)

Well I’ve given myself a good talking to. Have just been in denial about it all these past few weeks - eating sweets and not testing. So I’ve decided to start doing 2 things 1. Stop eating sweets 2. StArt testing first thing and before evening meal. Still using the WW app, already 3 lb off the lockdown gain but need to get my eating and testing pattern Established again. Anyone with me?


----------



## Docb (Aug 22, 2020)

With you in spirit @Spoon but you must think of me at the finishing line cheering you on.  Can I suggest you test before and a couple of hours after a meal?  The rise is as important important as the starting level and if you look at that against what you ate you should get clues to what your system can cope with.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoon said:


> Anyone with me?



 Not personally.  Wife has been doing SW last 10 months, due to ill health high doses of steroids inactivity put on lot of weight, Dr said & bloods confirmed she was on cusp of type 2 diabetes so decided to join local SW group .  

Amazing result has lost 5 stone & enjoys diet, bg levels back to normal & feels so much better for it, intends to keep going with it even thou shes reached target weight.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 22, 2020)

Five stone in ten months? Wow, well done that lady.


----------



## SandraNG (Oct 7, 2020)

The main thing is to find something that works for you. WW always triggered binging in me for some reason. I've done SW for years and no binging but also too much cheating. I did keto for a couple of months and lost a stone and my HbA1C went from 56 to 48 but we've had a break from it this month but planning to do it again from November. Strict works for me but I need to learn how to make it a lifestyle.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2020)

So - which is cheaper, WW, SW or the price of a blood glucose monitor and strips?


----------



## Spoon (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi everyone - a little update from me. Was going quite well with the WW - I do the green plan - lost 10lb. Then my body does what it does best and decided to gain most of it back though a couple of big jumps. I have been here so many times, it's like my body hates being any less than 21 stone. I can stay at 21 stone like a champ, but don't want to be! Anyway, am still going with it. My diabetes is still poorly controlled and now waiting for a referral to the specialist diabetic nurses. Weightloss does not have any affect on my blood glucose either :-( feel like a hopeless case. But am trying to remain positive!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm at my lowest weight for some time, eschewing breakfast, first meal of the day at noon, two meals a day, dinner around six, low carb as I can once I get into the swing of things (Galaxy yesterday agh) 14stones 7pounds this morning, bg back in the 6s which I'm exceedingly pleased about. @Spoon do low carb and measure your bg to see what you can get away with...

My 'settled' weight was always 17stones 4pounds and my highest weight was 18stones 3pounds. Feel proper light at the minute.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi @Ditto I did Low carb and had the biggest jump upwards in my HBA1C in my whole 6 year journey of being diabetic! Also it makes me binge. I eat lower carb anyway (WW is inclined that way) also advised against Keto because of the meds I take. Great work on the weightloss! It's not easy!!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2020)

Unfortunately you have to find what works for you. I have personally found I have had to reassess and adjust my approach a few times over the years.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 26, 2020)

I followed ww a few years back before diagnosis. I lost 7 stone following the plan and counting points.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 26, 2020)

@Stitch147.... Just "WOW!" That is an amazing weight loss!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 26, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> @Stitch147.... Just "WOW!" That is an amazing weight loss!


Thank you. I felt so much better. It was ironic really, I decided to lose weight as diabetes ran in my family, lost 7 stone then found out I was diabetic anyway! Diagnosed about 6 months after losing the weight. Here's my before and after pics.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 26, 2020)

@Stitch147 
Even more WOW! It is hard to recognise you as the same person.... or half of the same person although there is no mistaking the smile! 
Shame you copped for the big D despite such epic efforts to avoid it but I am sure you must feel better for the weight loss regardless and hopefully it makes managing your diabetes a bit easier.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow from me too, fabulous, and wearing a gorgeous halterneck too. Well done.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 26, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> I followed ww a few years back before diagnosis. I lost 7 stone following the plan and counting points.


That is pretty impressive, I know how hard it is (on so many levels, not just the food part!)


----------



## eisoj14 (Dec 6, 2020)

Spoon said:


> Anyone here doing WW or have done/ think about doing WW? I have been doing it for about a month - have lost but its slow. I think that's more to do with my body than the plan. Lot of people on the app are combining it with low carb or findig it useful. If you're thinking of trying it out I have a referral code https://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/uk/checkout/iaf/?iaftoken=96875B9700 we both get a free month.


My old weight watchers diet isn't really a diet but something which I've mainly kept too all along.  I don't have any yearnings for things which are not on there usually, although a few crisps occasionally are nice.  I lost weight quickly and have kept it down with no problems.  Don't look on it as a diet but a way  of living normally.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 7, 2020)

eisoj14 said:


> My old weight watchers diet isn't really a diet but something which I've mainly kept too all along.  I don't have any yearnings for things which are not on there usually, although a few crisps occasionally are nice.  I lost weight quickly and have kept it down with no problems.  Don't look on it as a diet but a way  of living normally.


But does it keep your blood glucose levels in the normal range?


----------



## eisoj14 (Dec 7, 2020)

Drummer said:


> But does it keep your blood glucose levels in the normal range?


Yes, for certain.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2020)

Well as long as your BG meter is confirming that every time you use it, and your HbA1c tests consistently under 42, then you can be certain.

If not then you can't!


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 7, 2020)

eisoj14 said:


> My old weight watchers diet isn't really a diet but something which I've mainly kept too all along.  I don't have any yearnings for things which are not on there usually, although a few crisps occasionally are nice.  I lost weight quickly and have kept it down with no problems.  Don't look on it as a diet but a way  of living normally.



Wife has same feelings about SW, enjoys food & doesn't deprive herself of treats so best of both worlds.


----------

